# It was well day in E TX



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

The Lady of the Manor called a bit ago...the well guy set up yesterday, started drilling this morning..went down 50 ft and hit water..which started pouring out the well top...he went 30 more feet...all thru white sand... pulled out and water was still over flowing the top...still is... no iron, no nothing ...he's still blown away...figures he hit an under ground river??? there is a very good cold water spring about 75 yards away on other side of a small creek...with another small creek about 30 yards away... I was surprised he went 50 ft ! 

Now the GPH test.. and since TX has been in a drought for a few years it stands to reason this is a damn good well!!!... after the pump goes in we will have a pitcher pump going in at the same time.. 

I'd say this is a good thing!!...

Her Highness is bouncing like a rubber ball...lol... makes me wanna go south but the Elk are bugling in the high country and it's meat time!!! so in a month I'll head out...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Aw, man! That's fantastic! Great news on the well! Nothing better than a good water source, and one you can put a hand pump on too!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new well. :congrat: 

We're lucky to have a shallow well also; just 25'


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great goiung, perhaps you can sell water to Las Vegas.


----------

